# Miss you and this forum



## rjalex (Jan 13, 2013)

Little baby and fighting hard to keep a job plus ageing parents, you know those times in life you wished your days were 72 hours each and additionally you could do without sleep. Sigh. Almost no time to tend to my loved hobbies of photography and gardening and etc etc. Other day picked up my 5D, battery ay 5% and not remembering how to activate liveview  Sigh. Anyways you are all in my heart ! Happy 2013 to all of us and let's hope times will become less crazy in future.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 13, 2013)

Aaaaaaw, Bob!  I hope you're taking lots of photos of that lovely baby!  Hang in there, things will calm down in 18-20 years or so... maybe!


----------



## Tunney (Jan 13, 2013)

Been there... done it. Twenty or so years from now, you will think back to these times and wish that you could have them back. Right now, you can't see the forest for the trees, but give yourself some time. You will. Enjoy the times while you can as it is all a part of life.

Tunney


----------



## rjalex (Jan 20, 2013)

My good friends, the task of tending to my family is a joy (even though I need to count to 10 sometimes). I am in the perfect storm from a reproductive point of view  My older son is 20 and is grappling with unemployment and the drive to earn a living and become independent, my middle daughter is 13 and anyone having had to cope with a bright teenage female of our species will know what I'm talking about, plus the little baby that along with smiles and gurgles brings about sleep deprivation and the occasional scare when he ingests objects that were not designed to come in contact with a digestive trait !!!  If only I could be payed to raise the next generation of humang beings


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, yes, I know exactly what you mean. Best wishes, my friend!


----------



## rjalex (Jan 20, 2013)

Eh eh thank you all for the kind words (a digital substitute of a good pat on the back)


----------

